# Jerry Goldsmith Chords (maybe) EDIT: with PDF score



## Mike Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe someone can help me out. I heard this music on a Jerry Goldsmith video....but I have no clue what it's from. Maybe you can help me? In any case, I tried my hand at re-creating an electronic mock-up of the piece. Take a listen and let me know what you think.

http://soundcloud.com/mike-mar​ino/jerry-goldsmith-chords

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## David Story (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Goldsmith Chords (maybe)*

Beautiful string writing, nice mockup. The slow stuff is the most difficult to sustain, and this works. I hear it as add9 with pandiatonic tones here and there. It could be Goldsmith, but there's no theme I recognize. It's for live players, that's clear. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the listen and the positive comments, David.

I did find out that this is the beginning part of a cue from the film Rudy, composed by Jerry Goldsmith.

I can always send you (or post) the score to this mock-up if you're curious.

Thanks again!
- Mike


----------



## dannthr (Jul 15, 2011)

Sounds interesting, I'd like to see the score.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Goldsmith Chords (maybe)*

Interesting - I've seen Rudy many times(fantastic movie) but I do not remember this particular segment of the score. Definitely agree on the add9 at the onset - such a beautiful tension when used effectively. Nice work!



Ryan


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Goldsmith Chords (maybe)*

Thanks for the listen! I'll get the score posted and linked here soon (tonight, hopefully) so you can give some feedback.

This cue from Rudy is called A Start. You can find it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmsMxwHZSW0&feature=BFa&list=PL9D6CB80B0F7F129E&index=2

Now that I have the actual tune I'll probably need to go back through and correct some notes. I'd like to maybe even finish out the piece as an A/B mix against a professional soundtrack......but I don't know if that hold any value as to putting it on a demo or not. (That's a whole other conversation).

In any case, thanks, again, for the listen and I'll get the score posted soon.

- Mike


----------



## Rob (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Goldsmith Chords (maybe)*

Hey Mike, nice job! I was waiting for the score to be posted, so meanwhile I've tried my hand at the first part of the piece, I hope you don't mind me posting it here... it's a quicktime mov file showing the score playing. This doesn't want to be an accurate score of Goldsmith's music, but just what I hear in the youtube video.

www.robertosoggetti.com/Rudy.mov


----------



## dadek (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice Rob. Is that Notion?


----------



## Rob (Jul 18, 2011)

dadek @ 18th July 2011 said:


> Nice Rob. Is that Notion?



yes, dadek, thank you! I find it a comfortable environment for composing... the music looks clean and can sound very good. I'm in no way affiliated with Notionmusic btw, not trying to sell 

EDIT I forgot... only the harp here is from the original library, strings are Cinematic Strings and flute is Miroslav, imported into Kontakt


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Goldsmith Chords (maybe) EDIT: With Score PDF*

That sounds great, Rob! Much better than mine (IMO).

Thanks for posting your piece as well. I certainly don't mind.

Here's the link to the score for the version I put together:
http://www.box.net/shared/tu1njoekcjnt7ozkx4ra

You should be able to download it from there and take a look.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Rob (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Jerry Goldsmith Chords (maybe) EDIT: With Score PDF*



Mike Marino @ 19th July 2011 said:


> That sounds great, Rob! Much better than mine (IMO).
> 
> Thanks for posting your piece as well. I certainly don't mind.
> 
> ...



thanks a lot, Mike for the score... interesting how we came to different conclusions on the same piece! I love the sparkle in your rendition


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment Rob. Except for a synth from Logic that I used to double on the contras, all other sounds are from EWQLSO Platinum. I doubled the harp with some piano as well because it just wasn't coming through in the mix like on the actual recording. As you saw I ended up just doubling the strings with both brass and woodwinds because I thought strings (for MY sound palette) sounded too thin. Then I heard your strings and it sounded great!



> interesting how we came to different conclusions on the same piece!



Yeah, that's funny. I'd trust yours is far more accurate. My ears may have been deceived trying to listen to chord changes and distinguishing who's doing what behind the talking going on during the documentary.

Great stuff!

- Mike


----------

